# shop around



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

Norwich Union Club Max NCB £1250 been with them 6 years.
A-Plan £780 same cover. Tell me I haven't fukt up.


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*hope not i've just*

changed to A-plan as well everybody on here seams to think they are the dogs bollocks...
lets hope so..


----------

